# What are...



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2020)

the pros and cons to a Ninja Foodie Grill?  I am considering  buying one vs. using my outdoor grill - too difficult trying to step out onto the back porch a/c latest strokes.  Just like giving up my smokehouse for a pellet Camp Chef Woodwind Grill - set and forget.  Thank you for your honest answers!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't have one Pops, don't have a air fryer either but I see some of the guys doing really great cooks on them. I looked up the Ninja Foodie Grill on their website, looks like it has a lot of nice functions along with some great recipes, check it out. RAY





__





						Indoor Grill w/Air Fryer | Electric Grill –  Ninja Foodi
					

Buy direct for exclusive offers, free gifts, and free shipping on select Ninja® Foodi™ Indoor Grills. Grill, air fry, bake, and roast all year round.




					www.ninjakitchen.com


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2020)

Have you tried using the broiler in the oven ???


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2020)

Bear has an indoor grill 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2020)

Pops, I have 2 Air Fryers, an Indoor Smokeless Grill, a Showtime Rotisserie, and a Sous Vide, and I watched the Infomercial of that Ninja Foodie Grill. That thing impresses me, but I'm full up with Toys right now.
However it looks like a Good One!

Bear


----------

